# MEET HEATH, OUR NEW PUPPY !



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*BISCUIT'S LITTLE BROTHER IS HOME !*

*Gosh, he has been here about 5 hours and I'm exhausted. It's like the day you bring that 2nd child home from the hospital, and have a 4 year old, too. Egads!

The breeder's son and girlfriend delivered him, saving me a long drive. He is a 15 week old GOLD little boy, our HEATH, with a super luxuriant coat. He is petite, and will not be nearly as big as Biscuit. But this tiny package has a repertoire of sounds that is unbelievable. I can hardly wait until 3 AM LOL.

So far so good, though he is pretty needy, wants to be held. Is an amazing snuggler and loves to make eye contact. He was the breeder's favorite and she struggled with whether or not to keep him. So he's very attached to her.

He's peed outside so far twice, but inside is sailing the pee pad like a kite or shredding it to pieces. ;-( Bad puppy. He has not pooped at all, so I just KNOW he'll soil the crate. I already have a strong feeling he's not going to be as easy a puppy as Biscuit. But, Lordy, is he cute!!!

As for Biscuit, he has been a WONDERFUL big brother. His favorite thing is to lie by the ex-pen with his chin on his paws, watching Heath-y. It's like Biscuit's new TV. LOL They have played and both seem really comfortable. Though I do worry for puppy's safety because Biscuit weighs 6 times more than him. Heath got too close to Jesse the cat, so Jess took a couple of swipes. But mostly so far intra-species relations are much better than expected. Of course, we are giving Biscuit tons of praise and attention. He's got his very patient look on. That is just the sort of trusting dog he is. Whatever we do, it's ok with him.

OK, now I'll attempt to download some photos in my jangled state, balancing exhausted ragdoll of a puppy (jeez, is he still even breathing???) on one leg and having had much too much wine for dinner to distract me from the annoying needy yipping puppy in its ex-pen. The best photo is obviously the one the breeder took. Wish me luck!!

I'll post again re how the overnight part went. Wish me MORE luck!!!!*


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Now trying to post pix !*

Hope this works. I'm not sure if I need to re-size these first. Bear with moi.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Amy,
He is adorable.
Good luck, I hope you will be able to get some rest tonight


----------



## Gabby (Jul 20, 2008)

Amy--Congratulations on the new puppy! He is adorable.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a little cutie..congratulations on your new pup and try to get a good nights sleep.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amy, he's just *ADORABLE!!* I'm *so* glad it all worked out for you. Have a blast with Heath!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Cannot use re-sizer. .*

Dang it, how frustrating, I need to re-size my pix, but my browser crashes when I go on that link. So I'll use another breeder pic for now that I know will fit. Sorry. My candids are really cute, too. I think the breeder's pix make him seem larger. He is a little fluff-ball, a little bear. . .


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*OK, last attempt to download my own pix*

Sorry, I'm hopeless at this. . :brick: 
It's not going to work. I'll have to try it from my laptop, which doesn't crash. Time for more wine. . .maybe tomorrow.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

He's beautiful! I love his color!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't believe how cute he is!! Congrats, Amy. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Sorry, I'm hopeless at this. . :brick:
> It's not going to work. I'll have to try it from my laptop, which doesn't crash. Time for more wine. . .


keep at it. I can wait all night . I need to see MORE!!!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, how nice to get some responses even at this late hour, thank you Jeanne, Eva, Gayle and Heather. Good night! 
You know, I've looked at so many puppies, but this little guy really spoke to me, with those eyes and his coloring. And being a snuggle-bug!! He also seems like a little athelete. I can feel how strong his little haunches are and he springs up almost as high as Biscuit, it's amazing. He'll be breaking out of that ex-pen in no time. ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy he is just beautiful! I love his color. And he sounds like the quintessential Hav puppy to me.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, Alan and Tritia, you are up too! Like isn't it 1:30 in the morning there!????


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Lina, though I'm not at all surprised that YOU are up!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

12:30..but I was holding out for more pics, lol.

Guess I can sleep and wake up to more cute overload!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Amy, of course not! I'm a night owl.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, I quit for now, must get some sleep (like two hours, I bet). . .I'll send my pix over to my laptop and try from there manana.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amy, Congrats on the new puppy!

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Heath is gorgeous, Amy! I can see why you fell for him! He's a beautiful color, too. You didn't have any trouble coming up with a name? Good brother, Biscuit. What a good boy. 

I had trouble with the resizing site this evening and couldn't get it to work. Maybe it's not you computer.

congratulations!

Sheri


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Ryan. Thank you Sheri. Actually the breeder gave him the name Heath. Biscuit was named by the breeder too. I loved both names and thought they fit perfectly the puppy. . 

I do think it's my browser, because it is crashing constantly, but I'll give it another shot tomorrow. I cant believe how many night owls there are online! Puppy update: in crate, lights out, pup struggling frantically and fussing. Getting earplugs and MORE wine. . . .


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable! 
OMG Oliver looked just like that as a puppy!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, you are up, too Sally. Yes, he does look like Oliver!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> I cant believe how many night owls there are online!  Puppy update: in crate, lights out, pup struggling frantically and fussing. Getting earplugs and MORE wine. . . .


Well, hopefully you can catch a nap tomorrow--sounds like you are going to need it, either from being up all night comforting the puppy, or from having a bit too much wine in order to sleep! ound:

Sheri and Tucker

Heading to bed, now...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, we had company and didn't get your happy news until now!

What a cute bundle Heath is! He has beautiful coloring. Loved all the pictures. I am so happy that Biscuit and Heath already are close. What a wonderful gift for all of you! Keep posting pictures!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Amy! Heath is adorable, and I love the name - it fits him! Hope the night went okay. Glad to hear Biscuits happy to have a new fluffy toy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh,

I knew I should've stayed awake last night, but the toothpicks weren't working to keep my eyelids open after a day of Holiday decorating with 6 kids here needing something or other at any given moment.

Amy..he's absolutely adorable! I just love his gold/cream hair! I hope he keeps some of that color, he's like a little blondie-boy! Cute! I bet it is a lot more work than you are used to but I think once he settles into the routine there, he will get with the swing of things  He's probably just excited to be around all the smells, people and dogs/cats! 

Hang in there, girlie and I hope you got atleast a wee bit of sleep! :kiss:


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations, he is beautiful with a beautiful color


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - you sure do miss a lot when you dont have time to read all the thread!! 

Amy, last I read I thought you were not getting a second for a while??!??

What a lovely surprise to see this post this morning. Goodness, he is absolutely adorable - and what beautiful coloring. My Logan was named Heath originally by my breeder. Sounds like he is going to be a wonderful addition and he could not ask for a better Mommy - and big brother. I am so glad to hear that Biscuit is already liking him! Have fun today


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, he sure is a cute puppy! Congrats! I am glad to hear your first day was going so well.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What a doll baby! I love his color! He is sooooooooooooooo Cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is adorable! He looks like a toy stuffed golden retriever with that pretty color. Who breed him?

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, I'm in love. He is the cutest little thing. Makes me want his clone. Give him extra hugs for me and the boys. I can't believe I missed your post. I checked back until late (I thought) but here we are, three pages into this thing.

If you still have a problem with the photo resizing, if you are on a PC, download irfanview. I use it for everything and have for years. It's the best. I want to see more. Can't get enough of your little man. 

I hope you managed to get some sleep last night but whatever that was like, know it gets better quickly. I want to know who the breeder is too. Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Amy! Heath is just beautiful! His coloring is yummy!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations Amy, he is such a cutie. I just love the gold on him.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy, congrats on your "golden boy". Kodi was similar colored, but a lighter gold. I can't wait to see Heath's color changes.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amy,
Heath is magnificent. 
I love his coloring and he sounds like a love.

How nice that he was delivered to you by the breeder's son.

Hope last night went well. We need to see pictures of him with Biscuit.
Congratulations to you all.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Hope you got some sleep last night. 
Looking forward to more photos


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, Heath truly is ADORABLE. My what a sweetie pie! Hope you a had a good night, can't wait to hear more about the little guy and Biscuit.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh...what a CUTIE!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> Thanks Ryan. Thank you Sheri. Actually the breeder gave him the name Heath. Biscuit was named by the breeder too. I loved both names and thought they fit perfectly the puppy. . . . . .


And here I was going to suggest the name Gravy...hahahahaha


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

karlabythec said:


> And here I was going to suggest the name Gravy...hahahahaha


Or Honey!!! (I guess that is not a good boy's name)

Amy--he is adorable and I look forward to hearing how the night went.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, congrats. Heath is adorable. I can see why you knew that he was the one.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Amy, he is so cute. I hope he keeps his color, it's beautiful.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*HEATH THE HELLION !!*

OH MY OH MY, WHAT WAS I THINKING!:brick:

*Actually we had a pretty darn good night. I put him in crate about 11:30, which he HATED, but he finally settled down. I think I heard him once in middle of night, but too old to care  Anyway, went down at 7:30 and CRATE WAS DRY. BRAVO HEATH-Y.*

*What he hates most of all is the ex-pen. He's wants to break outta there. Hates it and barks in a high-pitched squeal . EEEEEKKKK. But I'm not relenting. Of course, Biski was always happy as clam in ex-pen, napping, playing nicely. UH OH. Is this behavior normal? Maybe Biscuit was an exception.

Heath LOVES snuggling in my lap and will only fall asleep there, so far, besides in crate. I know he is missing home, so I will be patient, but the little bugger must learn to like the ex-pen.

OK, as for pix, I won't even tell you the problems I've had. It's my browser acting up, but I did manage to re-size this one pic on my laptop.
So please be patient, this is too time-consuming and I won't have lots of pix for awhile. . .*


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> Hope this works. I'm not sure if I need to re-size these first. Bear with moi.


How Adorable!!Good luck with him.. I got my puppy from the same breeder. Shadow is now 5 months old....


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What a sweetie! Cazzie and Chelsie send him "welcome-Heath" lickies!

Suzy


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you ALL for your lovely responses. Yes, I was a sucker for his color. He is really red-gold ! Like a tiny golden retreiver--Hav. I hope he keeps his color!

Biscuit is like, wha' happen????? He looks truly baffled this AM by the little yipper and wants to get away from the noise. But is mellow, mellow, . . .

Have a great Sunday, everyone. What a hangover I've got, Xmas party tonight, time for some major caffeine!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Amy! Heath is gorgeous - I just want to eat him up! I'm sure he'll mature out of his hellion ways! Hang in there. I remember how tired I was when Scout was a puppy...but it was so totally worth it!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, thank you Jane. I feel like I am in puppy hell right now. That constant high pitched yipping, yikes!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, Heath, sounds like Cash...he hated the x-pen....hated, hated, hated it. and he would make this weird sound like a cross between a cat in heat and an orangatang (it became a howl as he aged.) We eventually closed off a room instead of a pen and that worked a lot better. I am so glad the boys are getting along.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

What a beautiful gold coat!! I really love that color and he sounds adorable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy,

In the beginning Bailey's voice (which I still swear could shatter glass) drove me nuts. Thankfully it should get better as he adjusts to his new surroundings. He is so stinkin' cute I want to come over and hug him.

I remember the first day after Bailey came home. I was so exhausted I thought I must have lost my mind. But, it is *so* worth it. Just wait. And you can totally relax in the knowledge if he gets to be too much for you, just ship him to me. I'm sitting here waiting to take over for you.:biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful color!! He's gorgeous with his little golden retriever coat. So happy for you!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Heath is so cute. Have lots of fun.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy,

Congratulations, Heath is absolutely gorgeous and I love, love, love his caramel coloring - just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Missy, Geri, Karla, and Cheryl, you guys all made me laugh outloud when I read your posts. Thank you everyone for the supportive posts, too numerous to name you all, many of you are old Forum friends since I joined (is this an Oscar speech ??) but you're truly the best!! This Forum is a wonderful community.

Right now the boys are down in the kitchen together. Running around, then sitting by the gate, bonding. They look so cute, white and gold contrasting.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Amy, he's such a cutie! I love his color. So glad that he and Biscuit are bonding so quickly!

Kathie


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amy, Isn't it funny how quickly we forget what puppyhood is like? We think we remember, until the puppy arrives and then we really remember! He sure is a cutie pie! I am glad that Biscuit seems to be taking to him so well. As I have mentioned before, Brady would play with Dugan and then jump on the couch and look at me as if to say, "okay, that was fun, now when is he leaving.".ound:He also would get possesive of us at the beginning, but has gotten much better with that. Just be patient and remember it may take some time. It sure seems to be going well so far though. That buscuit sounds like a real sweety. Don't worry about the crying in the xpen. It will end. One of you will give in eventually:biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What a handsome little guy! I love his color. We have several goldens so if you ever get tired of him, he'll fit in right here :wink:

Congrats!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh Amy, he is just precious!!!

Congrats! I know Biscuit is just being the best big brother.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations Amy!

He's too cute. One year ago this week I brought Nico home at almost the exact same age. Enjoy!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Heath is so cute. I love his coloring. I think he looks like a mini-golden retriever too. So exciting. Have fun with him.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

He's beautiful Amy. He looks a lot like the puppy I placed yesterday. I read ahead in the thread.........welcome to puppyhood :biggrin1: Send your breeder a Christmas card and imagine what she went through with a whole litter


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

This is what happens when you go a day without checking the forum...big news!!

Congrats! Amy! He is gorgeous and I'm so glad Biscuit is being such a wonderful big brother. Has your DH been convinced yet that this was a good plan? I'm mainly asking because I remember he was the one who was dragging his feet...much like my dh.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Heath is adorable. Congratulations ! Have a lot a fun.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. It is SO nice to hear from you all! 

To answer your question, Amy, DH is being really great. I think he feels so bad because my mother died and I've been sad. He really likes Heath and is being super - patient with the HIDEOUS YIPPING. My husband took Biscuit for a walk and said you can hear it 4 doors down, OUTSIDE. Terrible, I hope the neighbors don't complain. It sounds like he's being tortured. Otherwise, he's a good boy. .


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Amy,
I love love love your new puppy, he looks like the color Casper was at that age. He is so cute. Just take alot of pictures they just don't stay a puppy long.
Casper hated his ex-pen and Missy had no problem with it. I laughed at the 
HIDEOUS YIPPING and your husband said he could here it 4 doors down. Missy has that HIDEOUS YIPPING and it never went away as she got older...she still has it, just doesn't use it so much as when she was a puppy.
Congrats on you new puppy!!! ENJOY


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen wrote:* "Amy, Isn't it funny how quickly we forget what puppyhood is like? We think we remember, until the puppy arrives and then we really remember!"*

Yup, it's kind of like having babies. You think you will never forget all that labor pain and delivery, and then you go and have one more. And again one more! :brick: LOL

Amy, congratulations, my dear. Heath is a heathen, but what an adorable heathen!! :biggrin1: His coloring is gorgeous, but so many of them with those colors turn to cream. He'll be looking just like his older brother soon, maybe. Both very handsome boys!

It's hard for me to imagine that "hideous yelping" as neither of mine did that. Of course, I'm not about to have a 10-week old puppy any day soon just to find out! :suspicious: LOL

I've loved reading all your posts here, Amy. You are sooooo entertaining! ound:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Ahhh...life is good.

JUST when you need it the most: You get a PUPPY-FIX!

Thanks...my heart is pitter-pattering!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Amy!

I've read all of your post carefully since I'm actively searching for the "right pup". I remember thinking I was out of my mind when I got Max and, here I am, back at it again!

Have fun and remember, I'm watching! :behindsofa:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Amy, congratulations!! Heath is beautiful. His coloring is very similar to Sedona's as a puppy. It doesn't come through in photos but she's kept a lot of her color. 
Heath is so darned cute. Hang in there, puppyhood goes by in a flash, even though at times it seems to take forever.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy, who did you get Heath from? 

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

*Congratulations, Amy!!! Heath is just DARLING!!!*


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

congrats on the new pup, glad everything is going well.
He's beautiful.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

end of day 2: 
he is REALLY cute, hilariously entertaining, such a cuddler, a character, DH loves him, Biscuit is relaxed and patient---but drawing boundaries, such as when puppy went for B's treat, there was a low serious growl . . .so far Heath has peed outside consistently , no accidents. We were at a cocktail Xmas party and he finally pooed, of course, in ex-pen, hasn't got a clue re pee pad. Still yipping piteously/hideously in crate or ex. Lord please make it stop :brick: I truly hope this isn't a feature of his adult personality. . .ugh, I am spoiled w/ sweet calm Biscuit.

But we are already bonding with the little bugger. I gave him a bath today and he's like a TOY DOG. He was so good and patient. He is beautifully conformed (he has such a luxuriant coat you cannot tell) with beautiful straight legs. 

It's such fun to hear from so many of you!!! And who else but you guys would listen to this!!!???? Thank you.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Heath-y is absolutely adorable!!! Who wanted to name him Gravy? :fish:
What a snugglebug looking little guy he is! Of course I can't hear him! ound:

I'm so happy everything is working out!
Happy Holidays!

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy!

How wonderful he is doing so well (aside from the expen yapping!) I do think that is normal, Gucci wouldn't tolerate it either, I could only leave her in there when I left for a short errand because otherwise she would've given me a migraine crying..

HOWEVER...she is uber mellow now, so there IS hope, I'd say I can EASILY see myself (and Guch) in your shoes! lol When I babysat the 3 havs, lets just say they are far more vocal and hyper than what I'm used too and she would often look at them like they needed Ritalin or something. ound: 

Heath is just going to fall more in love with the 3 of you every day and he'll be more cooperative and get into the groove of the pack! Hang in there girlie, take a valium or something when it is expen time! 

Hugs,
K


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, I prefer a 3 olive martini, LOL! You guys are all so funny~~~I never would have thought of Biscuit and Gravy or Biscuit and Honey, . . . . 

Today is already better, I whined to the breeder about the jungle noises he makes ( a cross between a macaw and an orangutan) but she told me to chill, he is mellow and will be calmer soon.

I put on their little jackets and took Biscuit and Heath on his first leash walk (he's a country lad) and they looked hilariously cute and Heath did great. . now camera batteries need replacing, so even more delay re pix, but promise more soon. . .


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Amy,
Congratulations on the little guy. Heath is adorable and will soon calm down and get use to his new home and suroundings. He is adorable and when he is in your lap you could curl up on the couch so he will be quiet while you nap. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh dear Amy...you came up with the excuse before I even asked... MORE PICTURES of your little heath bar please...sweet.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*MORE PIX OF THE LITTLE HEATH BAR*

*
MISSY, I LOVED THAT ! 
He is a very cute, bright, good puppy. The jungle noises have abated alot (tho not entirely, right now he's at it again) . Biscuit and Heath-y (aka The Boys) went on a walk together in their little jackets and that was fun.

But I won't lie , two are a lot of work. I presume it will get better !???
I feel like I'm almost living in the ex-pen and my house looks like one of those Booth cartoons in the New Yorker (i.e., slovenly) . LOL??? or just really depressing!!:frusty:

Despite my constant surveillance, he has managed to poo EVERY TIME in the house!!!! This is frustrating, to say the least. He pees outside perfectly.

OK found a re-sizer my browser can handle, so lets see if this works!!
Please ignore his torn-up little eye area, I think Biscuit hurt him there inadvertently while playing. . .Isn't the one of Biscuit and Heath-y at the gate together SO cute & funny?? Puppy Prozac !! *


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gosh Amy, they really are just too cute!! And , yes, it will get better. I guess you dont remember what it was like with Biscuit?? Just like kids, we forget quickly!! LOL -- it will get better, as he feels more comfortable. 
I am so glad you guys are enjoying him. I think I would rather clean up poo than pee in the house - he will learn - Enjoy!! He looks like such a doll!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love Heath!
Amy every time I see Heath I think it is one of Oliver's puppy pictures I know some where at home I have the same photo of Oliver in bed


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my Heath is just adorable!!! Love these pics!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, loved all the pictures of Heath. He is so adorable. As everybody said, the puppy hood flies by too fast. 

More pictures please


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Amy, what a little sweety. Thanks for the pictures. Yes it does get a lot better. I remember thinking big time "what did I get myself into" but now I will never not have two.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy,

Heath is just precious and the two boys behind the gate look ever so sad.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amy,
He is soooooo cute!!! I have to tell you, my husband keeps asking me when it is going to get easier since I promised him 2 were easier than 1 when we got Dugan. I keep explaining to him that Dugan is a puppy and it will get easier when they are both grown. He isn't buying it. It does get easier though. And it is so much fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy, there will come a day in the not too distant future when you say I can't remember what it was like with only one. Two does get easier and it is *so* much more fun. Your Heath-y is the cutest little thing. You may not have to worry about all the work when I come to steal him in the night. Great photos!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Thanks, Lina and Poornima. . .Lina, I love that pic of Kubrick in Central Park (correct?) I was in NYC a few weeks ago and actually looked for you and Kubrick on the street. . . . Poornima, your beautiful Lizzie really influenced me to get a 2nd. . .Missy and Julia, I appreciate the words of encouragement. . . yes, Julia, aren't they sad little puppies, just waiting for their mommy. . .

Laurie, you are so right, I would rather he err on the poo side rather than the pee side, since you can SEE IT. LOL. It really was my bad this AM, I forgot to latch the top of his crate last night in my dazed new mommy state, and the little escape artist greeted me jauntily when I came downstairs (why WAS it SO QUIET downstairs??) and had just pooed on one of DH's best oriental rugs. *

*Sally. . . OMG WOW, Oliver is EXACTLY Heath's DOUBLE!!!!!!

Geri, I am locking my doors and setting my alarm tonite, LOL, there are puppy-snatchers abroad. .

and Karen, Dugan absolutely tipped me over the edge to getting the second one. I have always loved your Brady. I do know it will get easier, and be breezy in 4-6 months when they're both on the same schedule. I think it's harder in some ways this time, because Biscuit was really SUCH a placid puppy. Actually the breeder said Heath is one of the most mellow puppies she's ever had, and he is very relaxed. . but not compared to Biscuit.

I must said he already feels like part of our family. . .and I have no regrets *


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*More KVELLING*

*It's funny. None of his pix convey how tiny he is. He weighs only 2 lbs at 15 wks. Biscuit weighed 4 1/2 lbs at this age. So Heath will be petite. I keep worrying that Biscuit will hurt him when they play since he weighs 8X more. But they seem to know what to do, and Heath-y can give as good as he gets. They seem well-matched, both not alphas, but not submissive either. Well-balanced.

One funny adorable thing Heath-y does is to constantly make little happy sounds when you hold him. He actually reminds me of a guinea pig, LOL. OKAY ENOUGH KVELLING from the rather biased mommy. We are going to the Vet's for his well-puppy check. . . 

PS Also, please excuse me, I am such a crappy photographer. He doesn't look his best photographed against a hardwood floor the same color as he is. DUH. He is really very reddish gold! *


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

MISSY~~~I forgot to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY, as I am sleep deprived, LOL. Hope it was fun and you did something special.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, Heath is really adorable and I love his coloring. I know he could lighten up, but I hope he doesn't too much!! My Izzy is a little one and we just love her size. She's about 7.5 lbs compared to Doc's 15 but they play together without a problem. Izzy holds her own really well!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Judy that is so good to know re the size difference between Doc & Izzy. Yes,, I'm HOPING this color doesn't change. The breeder seemed to think there was a good chance it would remain this way. .


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Amy,
Thank you for the pictures!
My DH and I are just cracking up at the one with them by the gate...."Okay little fella, you just lay here, lean your chin on the ground, poke your nose threw the slats and look up with your eyes....very soon mom will feel so bad she'll bust us outta here, just you wait and see...works every time...watch and learn!" LOL adorable!!!

I love his coloring, I've always been a sucker for the reds!
And I agree, you will soon be wondering how you ever got along with just one!

Beverly


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Love the photos! He is so, so cute!!! 

He does remind me of Sally's Oliver, especially in the bottom picture on the left.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Heath is adorable!!!!!! So cute.....I'm glad the noises are getting better...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Little Heathy is simply ADORABLE! 
I love his coloring. It's caramely..yummy


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Heath is the cutest puppy! I love his coloring and hope it stays as he grows.
The picture at the gate is adorable.

Good things come in small packages. I'd love a little Hav. Both mine are in the 12-15 pound range.
Enjoy the puppy days.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*~~~~MORE PIX OF THE BOYZ~~~~*

* It's so nice to hear from you Beverly, Deb, Karla, Eva and Nan. And others I have failed to thank. . . It really is fun!! Took him to the Vet today and they all swooned & inhaled the puppy breath. Boy, am I senile or what, Heath-y weighs SIX lbs, not TWO. There was some mis-communciation between me and the breeder, but he still feels lighter than 6 lbs to me. . . . So he will be a more average size Hav, but likely smaller than Biscuit. Here are some cute shots I got of them this afternoon.*


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wow! these two are the best of buds!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awwww!!! What precious pictures!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Dangers of play when weights are disparate*

*Well I will be honest, I posed that picture, both were sleepy. Biscuit is a bit more aloof today and looks downcast when I hold Heath.

So Biscuit did badly tear Heath's lower eyelid when they were playing, just missing his eye! The vet said thay when their weights are so disparate, accidents, including fatal ones, can and do happen. She said they shouldn't play until Heath is bigger.

THANKS EVERYONE FOR INDULGING MY PUPPY MANIA AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS !!!!!*


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

They are adorable together! Wow, you got photos of them next to each other! Only now will Lincoln tolerate Scout being that close to him 

It will definitely get better, once Heath is 100% potty trained! :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I think they are both on Valium, Jane. ;-) Both pretty laid back little guys.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, I missed this! Heath is so adorable and BEAUTIFUL! His coat looks so lush and pretty. Sounds like he and Biscuit are going to be great friends, I'm sure the injury was an accident, but I guess you'll have to watch them. I remember how time consuming Ollie was as a puppy....like having a baby almost! He did that high pitched yipping also (still does, but only rarely now...I kept thinking his voice would change, but he has a funny little squeal-y bark still!). Things will settle down, hang in there. I can't get over how cute Heath is!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Shelly, for your sweet post.
Tonight I finally got him to poop outside, Jane, Eureka!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the PRECIOUS pictures, my gosh..I can see how you are smitten and overlooking the minor annoyances! lol They are SO cute together and despite the one posed picture, It looks like Biscuit is warming up to Heath quickly and they will be fast-friends. I can see how they can hurt each other playing, but I'm glad the scratch isn't too serious!

Martinis it is!  I bet they are a sight on a walk!

Enjoy the puppy breath, they grow up so quickly!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Amy,
Your boys are both so cute. It seems like they are doing great together! It is hard to keep them from playing. I am just careful to always be in the room and watching them when they are together. Dugan was 5 lbs when he came home and Brady is about 20 lbs. Dugan is about 7 lbs now. They play really well together, but I am careful to keep an eye on things.

I can't get over the pictures of Biscuit and Heath together. Biscuit seems like such a good natured young man. I thought Brady seemed depressed a little too. It all passes and you and Biscuit won't remember what it was like before Heath came along.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

How big is Biscuit? Seems the eye thing was a "freak" occurrence...
Good thing he isn't only 2 pounds or you would have to wait a long time for them to play. hahahaha
He is really adorable!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, great photos. They are so cute together. 
Attached is a photo of Sedona in May of 2005 when we brought her home. Hopefully her color will show up. It's similar to Heath's.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy, sorry to be so late to your puppy celebration. Congratulations! Heath is adorable!

Since we're in the same world right now, I can so relate to what you're dealing with. Fortunately, for me, "little boy" is pretty good at using the potty pad (good thing w/all this rain!) We have had a few "close misses", though. 

As for the hideous yipping in the expen, we're right there with you. OMGosh, it's horrible! Funny thing, there's never a sound out of him until you put him in there, then cover your ears! It has gotten a bit better the past few days. He is so cute when it's time to let him out of it. I'm using NILF w/him the same as I do with Tori. In order for me to open the expen gate he has to be sitting calmly. Monday he started doing it without me even giving the command! These guys are SO smart!!!

I'm sorry to read about Heath's eye injury. Hopefully, it heals quickly without any noticeable scar. At least the size difference isn't something I have to worry about, with Tori only weighing 7 lbs., she and "puppy" have only 3 lbs. separating them.

You are so good about posting pix. I just keep getting black blobs, smears, smudges, etc. that are so unworthy of posting


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Congrats on your new puppy Heath!:whoo:
Amy,he is ADORABLE! I love his coloring!!! I missed this whole thread(not been on much),but what a treat to catch up and see all the wonderful pictures!:clap2:

Sounds like Biscuit has easily accepted him and that must be such a nice feeling. I'm very very happy for you! Things just have a way of working out! CONGRATS!:clap2:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

_ What an adorable little puppy. I love the coloring. Enjoy !!! (puppy & wine) _


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Amy, PLEASE keep posting those pics...Biscuit and Heath look like they are the best of friends already, and I love seeing pictures of them. I swear that Heath is a mini Golden Retriever!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, you Kvell all you like over that sweet little Heath bar (especially with pictures :biggrin1 He is precious. I would never want to disagree with your vet...But I think they can play while supervised. You want them to bond.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*LESLIE I have been wracking my brain for a name for your darling "puppy". I like Taz, Tanner, & Hunter. . .something manly and noble, that compliments Tori. I guess he will just name himself, in a way, as you get to know him better. It's nice there isn't such a weight disparity between Tori and cute little no-name . i"m sure they will make peace & be best buds. Yes, the yipping is nerve-shattering, but we LOVE your idea of making him settle & sit before release & we just tried it!! Gads, the photo taking is harder, I know with a black dog, and whatever, it is such a moving target, frustrating. I am praying for your dear brother. . .

Kara girl, well, now it's your turn, right?? You don't want La Principessa to be an ONLY child , do you??? I have to say, it is twice the work, but also twice the fun. . 

Karen, I have you to thank for being the BEST bad influence  We are now seeing some sadness in Biscuit, but giving him lots of loves. . .

Susan, Wow, Sedona is an amazing pup, and yes, very very similar. Such a darling pic to share, thanks.

Julie, It is so nice to see you back, I'm luring you here with puppy pix.  Even myself, LOL.

Evye, yes, more vino, please!!!!!!

Missy, yes, I do think you are right about the supervised play and the bonding. I just feel so bad because I was watching them when it happened, and he could have scratched his little eye. . .

Thanks to EVERYONE I haven't named who wrote such sweet, enthusiastic emails. It helps so much when he's yipping and pooping. But we love the little bugger. DH takes him out of the ex-pen, takes him into his office, and shuts the door!, Cute.

OK, I won't be on for awhile, because everytime I go to the computer, he poops in the 
kitchen. He's not on a schedule yet, so that's the prob. I have gotten him outside half the time. . . . . . . yip yip yip. . . . is it the cocktail hour yet, somewhere?????*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Amy...

I lOVE your photos!!! Hope you have a waterproof sheet somewhere under that lovely bedding!ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, that is funny Diane. Well, I just put him up there for a minute, to pose! But so far so good, he hasn't peed once in the house. At night he holds it for 8 hours!!!!! Actually, he did barf a couple of times, too. It's exactly like dealing with a newborn, except I'm old enough to be a grama, hah!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

...maybe it's because he wasn't loaded!!!! ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy,

The newest pictures of Biscuit and Heath are just adorable. I didn't realize that Heath was so tiny, but remember great things come in small packages. :biggrin1: I am sure Heath's eye injury was a just an accident, but at this age you do need to watch them like a hawk, until they learn. We love all the pics, keep them coming.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Julia, actually I posted later he is SIX lbs. I was confused (sleep-deprived!!) by something the breeder said, my error. . .
To me, though, he seems tiny, smaller than B at this age, but maybe I've forgotten.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*PUPPY UPDATE: darling snuggly puppy Heath is settling in, and we are getting to know him better. 
But he still has some crating/barking issues. Last night he barked THE ENTIRE NIGHT, that nervous frantic high-pitched barking that I imagine is driving our neighbor's berserk--it is that penetrating. I took him out in middle of night, against my better instinct, because I know he can hold it 8 hrs & poops only once or twice a day---and he started barking as soon as I re-crated him. That was a low point~~heck I'm 62 and simply too old to do a 3 am poop run.

Tonight I sprayed the crate with a calming spray and gave him a puppy Valerian. So far so good. I'm also feeding him treats in his crate & he did take a nap in there today, a first. *****Any other suggestions for this behavior would be most welcome! (fyi, our dogs must sleep in crates downstairs in the f. room, not in our bedroom for health reasons).

Biscuit has been great, but exhibited some cute sibling rivalry: bangs on the ex-pen to get IN with Heath, then pushes Heath out of his tiny bed and gets in it himself---doesn't fit at all, legs akimbo--and takes Heath's toy from him! The same behavior as my 4 year old daughter when we brought her baby sister home!! These puppies are so human!
Sometimes B plays too rough and we have to supervise them. But overall they are getting along well.

It is a TON of work and I feel like I'm channeling my inner farmhand with all this "livestock " to care for, LOL, but I know it will get easier. Will post more pix soon.

Well, it's nearly Xmas Eve and tonite was the 2nd candle of Chanukah: WISHING YOU ALL WONDERFUL HOLIDAYS and hope you are keeping warm! *


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Just let the little guy on your bed for sleep - - You'll get some then!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Channeling your inner farm-hand...ound:ound: GIRL, you crack me up with your colorful verbage. LOL

New puppy for me? LOL Not after last night, Gucci decided to give me a make-love-licky-a-thon at 4am this morning and would not stop licking my hands, ears, face, so I thought she was trying to get me up to go outside, come downstairs, open the door to the blistering freeze, she looks at me as if I'd lost my mind to send her out in the night, in that weather, *sigh*..so back upstairs...MORE licky-love?!? I finally come downstairs and fell asleep on the couch with her around 4:45...

High maintenance animal.  But worth it!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amy,
I am glad to hear that things are going well (mostly well anyway) Sorry, I don't have any advice for the sleeping issues. Mine both sleep in our room. I am sure time will make it better. Having two gets easier with time too! Both of yoru boys sure are handsome!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*OH BLESSED SILENCE*

*Last night the doggy valerian biscuits and calming spray worked like a charm. But of course, I didn't sleep that well because I was afraid I'd killed him with the Valerian, he was SO quiet. Not a peep. But this AM he's his usual perky self. So let's hear it for the doggy Ambien! Maybe DD will come back home to sleep here tonite. She's visiting from NYC & left to stay at a friend's because of the barking. I felt TERRIBLE.

Oh, Kara, what a night you had with the little Principessa. At least I don't have to go out in the bitter cold you are having. What a winter! Though it is cold here for California--we have actual frost in the AM. Yep, I am indeed a farmhand, pull on my Uggs in a sleep-deprived daze & take the boys out & inevitably step in poop. There is so much friggin' poop, help!  We cannot pick it up fast enough, this little guy is a poop machine. Lovely!

Thanks for your words of encouragement , Karen. It is really fun having two. Yesterday DD & I took Heath to the Mall in his little plaid coat. People kept stopping to ask if he were REAL, he looks like a stuffed dog and is so still and calm. Everyone wanted to pick him up and pet him. So we felt like it had indeed been a noble journey, as we both boosted the economy and did our community service. ound:

Will try to post pix later today. Happy present-wrapping and cookie-baking!*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> *Last night the doggy valerian biscuits and calming spray worked like a charm. But of course, I didn't sleep that well because I was afraid I'd killed him with the Valerian, he was SO quiet. Not a peep. *


Amy,
Poor you! Can't sleep whether he does or doesn't bark! I had to laugh at this. So funny...but I need to remember that valerian trick if I ever get a new pup. Hope it works tonight again!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I know, it is funny, Sheri, in a sadistic kind of way. ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy,

It is a lot of work in the beginning with two but oh so worth it. So it's come to drugging the poor baby, has it? I do think it's easier when they're in the room with you because they feel secure, but given your circumstances . . .

Your story of Biscuit jumping in Heath's bed and hanging out of it made me laugh. My Cagney used to do that in the beginning, all 50 plus pounds of her. Now that was a sight. I look forward to seeing your photos. Wishing a happy Chanukah and a merry Christmas to all my forum friends.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, I don't know if I wrote you the following already or if I had planned to and forgot...Pablo was killing me in his crate/ex-pen/carrier. I thought I was so well prepared by the forum suggestions but none of it seemed to work, incl. the stick your finger in the crate at night to calm him down or give him a special treat when 'locked up'. He was yipping and basically screaming for over 45min and I was desperate. I never took him out until he was calm for min. 30 sec. and so on, but it took a few weeks. I remember he complained about being in the carrier for nearly 2.5 hours when we were taking him home from the breeder's. Yikes, I don't miss those days. 
But one day out of nowhere he decided to nap in his carrier, then a few days later he went in his crate for a nap. I remember I was teary eyed, because I thought this would never ever happen. Just stay consistent and when you're ready to pull your hair out and regret your decision, that's when Heath will suddenly get it. :hug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, Geri, I agree. But DH cannot sleep with dogs in the room. Otherwise *I* would! I've thought about sleeping with Heath in the guestroom. But then there goes the marriage, LOL !

Yes, Maryam, I *know* you are so right. I guess some puppies just hate confinement. Thanks for the encouragement. Just when you're ready to scream in frustration, they get it.  He is taking little naps in the crate today, yay!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy~ Guess I'm lucky as far as the sleep dept. goes. "Little boy" (I know, he needs a name. I think we're close to finding one, though, so keep your fingers crossed!) has slept quietly in his crate since the 2nd night. However, having to be in the expen for any amount of time starts the loud yipping and pitiful crying. I cracked up yesterday when he howled like a wolf during his " I want out of this expen fit throwing" ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Amy, I'm having the best time reading your updates - keep them coming. Heath is absolutely adorable! Oh those puppy screeches - makes me shudder just to think about. Probably a good thing Biscuit can't talk! This too shall pass, this too shall pass. And when he's playing and being so cute, you almost forget, don't you?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

heck I'm 62 and simply too old to do a 3 am poop run.:eek:
[/QUOTE said:


> Sorry to tell you this, Amy, but Cazzie and Chelsie still get me up at 3 a.m.! Usually, it's Cazzie and he's no baby anymore. But when I get up to use the potty between 3 and 4, he decides he needs to and then Chels can't be left out. But I look at it this way, I get to see the world while everyone else is sleeping, and the stars look so pretty....
> 
> :biggrin1:
> 
> Suzy


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Jill, yes, that is my new mantra, this too shall pass.  The funny part about him is that he is the most laidback puppy you've ever seen, not hyper at all. Glad you are vicariously enjoying my tribulations & joys. Yes, he is an endearing little guy even after an all-nighter.

Leslie, it does seem they have their strong points. I am glad "little boy" is sleeping through so nicely. And cannot wait to hear his new official name!!!  So funny about the howling. Biscuit did that when he was tiny. We died laughing. Where does that come from, so primitive a sound from these little guys? Heath's jungle sounds are also unbelievable...

Suzy you are a better person than I, no way can I take dogs out in the middle of the night on a regular basis. I just could not fall asleep again. But I did notice those pretty stars in the silent sky the other night, when I was out with Heath, and it was magical.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

When Oliver was a puppy and had "Vocal Nights" :biggrin1: 
I put one of my tee shirts in with him. He quieted down a lot the first night and by the second night


----------



## dan924 (Jul 27, 2008)

Very cute!! Great name...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

mintchip said:


> When Oliver was a puppy and had "Vocal Nights" :biggrin1:
> I put one of my tee shirts in with him. He quieted down a lot the first night and by the second night


Bless his puppy heart, Pablo wouldn't stop screaming despite a t-shirt, a couple of socks and my fingers through the crate door for hours. Monster.

Amy, if this is of any help: Pablo sleeps in with us now. If we get up at 7am so will he, if we get up at 11am so will he. (That's his max. though) And he doesn't even sleep in his crate at night. So he more or less chooses to let his mommy sleep, he knows I get grumpy if I don't get my 8 hours of sleep. In retrospect those few weeks of minimal sleep are being rewarded now by him sleeping in with us :whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sally, the article of clothing might help Health. Great idea! Though it didn't do much for Pablo....... lol

Amy, I'd be stressed out from the cries too. Of course, we solved Ricky's crying after the 2nd night by bringing his crate in our room and it was great after that. I know it's not an option for you. Too bad. It just MIGHT be worth sleeping in the other room with him though!! ound: :suspicious: 

Happy Hanukkah to you and yours!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That's a great suggestion, Sally, esp. now that he thinks I am his mommy and, in general, The Great One. He is really bonded. I'm getting a t shirt right this very minute! It's funny, during the day he isn't needy at all, a very calm , easy-going baby. But every day will get better I know. 

Thanks Marj and Maryam for your empathy !


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awhhh Amy! I don't know how I ever missed the big announcement ~ Congratulations on Heath!!! What an adorable little boy and his coloring is so beautiful! His color is so refreshing and surely not like a lot of Havanese. He is one DARLING little puppy!! I'm so happy you took the plunge :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just think, Karen, you could be as lucky as Pat and have TWO puppies at the same time!!!!!! :jaw: ound: ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OH, thank you so much Libby. It's so nice to hear from you. How is your DH? I wish you all wonderful holidays !! You are so sweet re Heath-y. You know, his unusual color and his personality made me take the plunge, and boy is the water cold!! LOL. It is so much work. But he is a total lovebug and worth it! 

Marj, I must say I think seeing your intro "I suffer from MHS" on a daily basis totally brainwashed me into doing this. LOL !! About to post PIX !!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohh.. I hope Heathy is sleeping better now  Puppies do bark and need more attention, but this too shall pass!! Your daughter probably wanted to see her friend, anyways..you know how kids are! The love mom and dad...but have to catch up with their friends too.

I swear, I cannot get a decent nights' sleep to save my life and I don't even have a puppy to blame it on! lol Gucci was only responsible for one night, but not the following two nights I tossed and turned!!

I think Heath will just keep learning and watching Biscuit and before long, he'll fall into the routine and it will be like he was always there, a part of the family..

Happy Holidays, dear!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara Girl: Happy Holidays to you, Gucci, and your wonderful family ! I bet your Christmas will be so very festive. Heath is definitely doing better.

*Please check out the new thread I just posted with more pix! Merry Merry !!!!*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love your new puppy Amy! I'm wishin' it was me!

<--------jealous!


Between Heath and Seymour and Harley-Marj's MHS is flaring in ME! ound:


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Amy,
Congratulations on the newbie... Happy Holidays to you and your Family.

*'Lo* and _*Hank*_


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey 'Lo ~~so nice to hear from you!! The newbie is lots of fun and really a sweet little guy. Lots of work, though. I hope Hank is doing well. DH and I really enjoyed the Cal Bears season, and are looking forward to watching the Emerald Bowl on TV (couldn't get tickets, they went fast). Thank you for your holiday wishes and we wish you, Hank, and your wife the same & all the best in 2009!

*Check out my newest pix of the boyz on the other thread I posted today!*


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Julie, I know that MHS feeling. I finally gave in to it~~puppyitis~


----------

